# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Pizza Oven Builder

## Alter Ego

G'Day All, 
I have almost finished building my wood fired pizza oven and now need to build a timber deck around the oven. Also, the next project is to knock down the old fibro garage/carport and build a new one as an owner builder.  
I joined the forum to learn about things like timber decking, removal of asbestos, termite protection of slabs, weather proofing of brick walls etc, etc. 
Wood fired pizza ovens are more exciting to look at than old garages or pictures of me so here a few pics. 
Paul

----------


## jiggy

Looks good ,how much did it cost to build?

----------


## jago

:What he said:  Do you have any additional pictures of the stages?

----------


## Alter Ego

Jiggy, The main cost was the refacrory bricks, high temp mortar and insulating brick under the oven floor. These were approx $1,000. The rest is standard building product and I probably spent another $500 on those. 
Jago, I have pics of the wole build is there anything particular you were after? 
Paul

----------


## watson

G'day Paul,
A whole "go to whoa" on it would be great if you could.
Also if you need any help getting it together, just yell.

----------


## andy the pm

Looks great Paul, and thats a pretty relaxed looking lab you have there... 
Did you buy a kit or just buy the bricks and other bits separately? I'm trying to find a local (Hunter, Central Coast) place to buy the bricks. 
Andy

----------


## Alter Ego

Andy, 
The build was a DIY & not a kit. The bricks and high temp mortar came from Field Furnace Refactories in Sydney. There is no other suppier that I could find in Newcastle. Delivery to Newcastle was only $100 for 1T of bricks as I found a local transport company who did a back load for cash. I just had to wait a few days until they were in the area. 
There are some good free plans online just google Forno Bravo plans & you will find them. 
Paul

----------


## Alter Ego

Here are the first lot of photos of the whole build which starts with an un used corner of the back yard full of jungle. Once this was cleared I poured a base slab with the help of my son (the experience of mixing concrete reassured him that he should stay at school)  Besser blocks were used as the side of the wood storage area (with my daughter acting as brick laying supervisor) and then the hearth slab was poured on top (No.1 son was persuaded to come out of concreting retirement to help again)<O :Tongue: </O :Tongue:

----------


## Alter Ego

... and here are more pics  
Once the hearth slab was finished the brickie supervisor made sure that I laid the insulation bricks nice and flat before the floor bricks wer cut and put in a herring bone pattern. Around this a soldiercourse of bricks started off the dome which was gradually bricked up until the keystone was tapped in place at a private ceremony.

----------


## Alter Ego

... and some more 
Once the brick dome was complete.  the outer arch was bricked and a hole cut for the chminey. The outside of the oven was insulated with 100mm of high temp insulation. The oven was cured with fires gradually increasing in temp and the first pizza made. It may not have been all that round but it sure tasted good.  
I wasn't happy with the way the chimney was drawing so I knocked down the arch and transition and rebuiltit with a larger transition leading to the chimney. 
The oven was then covered with chicken wire and rendered with a couple of coats of cement render and oxide colour/water proofing coat was added. I am now in the process of tiling the concrete hearth slab and I will then start on the decking and landscaping. 
The oven gets used most weekends and the neighbours often beg over the fence for pizza. The oven stays hot for days and has also been used for bread, roasts, cakes and slow cooking as it gradually cools.

----------


## autogenous

I love these things. 
Where did you get the flue?  How much? 
Thanks dude

----------


## Alter Ego

Autogenous, 
The flue is a standard 200mm dia SS wood heater flue and they are available at most wood heater places. Mine was $160 for 1 section of flue and the weather cap. 
Paul

----------


## teknostar

thats a great looking job! 
looks very professional

----------


## firstoven

G'day Paul,
I've just started my own oven, and am wondering when you rendered the dome, did you use normal mortar, or refractory mortar.  
Thanks
Gordon

----------


## Alter Ego

Gordon, 
The rendering was normal cement render mix (Bunnings pre-mixed bags) which was put on in 2 coats. After the render was complete a waterproofing coat was added which contained cement oxide colour. 
Paul

----------


## Alter Ego

Here are a few more photos of the pizza oven and the start of the deck. The oven base has now been tiled and I only need to seal the join between the tiles and the outside of the oven.  
The deck frame is now complete and I have the boards ready to start installing them. The framing took longer than I expected as the joists are all sitting on concrete pad as I didn't have the height to add bearers. I was going to stop the deck before the trees but the good lady wife insisted that the deck would look nice run around the trees!

----------

